# Do you play an instrument?



## Gwailo (Jul 3, 2002)

Wondering what instruments people play around here.

I'm a bassist (that is, electric bass guitar).

For the sake of this poll, I'm not going to start a debate over whether resampling is creating music, and put it in also.


----------



## xoot (Jul 3, 2002)

I used to play the Clarinet, but now i'm sure I forgot how.

But I still have my voice and my iBook!


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 3, 2002)

I taught myself guitar and I play drums in a band. I also like to sing. I'm a triple threat!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 3, 2002)

I play the drums


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jul 3, 2002)

I played Clarinet and Baritone in Band at school.  And at home I play with my 6 string guitar and 4 string bass.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 3, 2002)

I DJ, and I just got eight records in today.  Woo hoo, I'm so excited!


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jul 3, 2002)

I used to played the violin.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 3, 2002)

DJing isn't necessarily creating music, more like editing it...


----------



## genghiscohen (Jul 3, 2002)

I play a little barely adequate blues harp.  And that's being kind.


----------



## luketomes (Jul 4, 2002)

I play drums and also do a little DJing and producing. I use Protools, Logic audio, Reason and a few other apps. 

Im a bit slack on practicing now that i can record my bad playing into my mac and chop them up in protools  Oh and resampling is definitely creating music ... exclude hiphop at your own peril.

Luke Tomes


----------



## simX (Jul 4, 2002)

Um.... how about piano?!

Needless to say, I play it.   But you forgot it in your poll.  I *guess* you could call it a string instrument, but I would classify it in its own category.


----------



## lonny (Jul 4, 2002)

I voted for re-sampling.
If by that you mean the fine art of producing original music on a digital audio workstation, possibly using sampled sounds.


----------



## ladavacm (Jul 4, 2002)

Warwick Streamer LX 5-string (bass), and an old Yamaha RGX 612s (guitar) when I cannot find someone who can actually play guitar.

Stomp boxes and custom pre-amps being IMHO a part of "extended instrument", I count in the soldering iron used to build/modify them--because, there _are_ some things you cannot do in digital domain


----------



## themacko (Jul 4, 2002)

No option for brass?  I played tuba and baritone/euphonium in high school.


----------



## ksv (Jul 5, 2002)

And I think there is something called "keyboard", too, or?


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jul 6, 2002)

bass, and its the coolest rock instument there is, primus is your example.


----------



## Arden (May 21, 2003)

I was going to make a thread just like this one, but I thought there might already be one, and lo and behold!  I think it's time to bring this back into the "New threads" results.

I play drums.  I also write music in Melody Assistant, which someday I will record.  I did not vote for resampling, however, because that is not the point of what I do in Melody.

I do think the options are lacking in several categories, too, though.


----------



## ebolag4 (May 21, 2003)

I was a music major in college, so I pretty much had to learn it all. I've taught band in a private school for 8 years, but my major was voice.

I'm currently learning to play guitar. I'm hoping to go put a down payment on a guitar tomorrow that I've had my eye on.

My wife is a concert pianist, so even though I can play a little, I never do when she's around.

Thanks for bringing this thread back around arden.


----------



## mr. k (May 21, 2003)

you ought to put piano in the poll... lots of musicians play it, and it's not really defined above.  technically the piano is a percussion insturment ( hammer hits the string and string resonates... ) so thats what i voted for.  ive always wanted to try guitar but only have a warped old acoustic that won't hold its tune 
any tips on learning guitar method?  basic stuff like chords and plucking


----------



## ebolag4 (May 21, 2003)

I don't have any tips since I'm just starting. I guess the only thing I would suggest is get someone to help you. I have a friend that is teaching me. Otherwise, I would look into lessons. Nothing can beat having someone looking over your shoulder helping you each step of the way.


----------



## serpicolugnut (May 21, 2003)

Started out on drums... 5 years... Moved on to bass/guitar... Bass for 6 years, Guitar (seriously) for about 6 years. Yeah, I sing too. My main focus is songwriting, and I have produced 3 CDs of my own material, and another where I was a non-writing member.

Haven't done much since I've focused more on the biz/fam and less on music. Pretty much achieved everything I wanted to do in music (sans the million dollar recording contract), so I'm content...


----------



## Shifting (May 22, 2003)

like Serpico, i started with drums.  13 years ago.  picked up guitar and bass about 6 years ago.  next i got into recording/producing and thus i have my own (currently homeless) recording studio.

for the last 10 months i've been playing drums for a semi-successful local band in Denver.  this is where i want to be, though we could stand to make more money (the constant free beer is a nice perk though).

and how could i forget, i sing as well.  no one but my girlfriend seems to appreciate that, but hey, i don't ask for much.

oh and i only took lessons for drums for a year when i started out.  everything else is self-taught.  safe to say i'm the next Dave Grohl...


----------



## ksv (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr. K _
> *you ought to put piano in the poll... lots of musicians play it, and it's not really defined above.  technically the piano is a percussion insturment ( hammer hits the string and string resonates... ) so thats what i voted for.*



Added keyboard to the poll and moved your vote


----------



## boneske (May 22, 2003)

I play the Alto Sax for about 6 years. Just picked up the guitar last year.  And at faculty follies (I work at a high school, that is a teacher fund raiser) I learned how to play the bass guitar in a week so they would have a bass for the band that proformed 5 songs that night.  The bass is much easier than the 6 string guitar, I'm having a heck of a time trying to play chords.

boneske


----------



## Arden (May 22, 2003)

Shifting: and I'm the next Danny Carey!


----------



## MikeXpop (May 22, 2003)

Oh come on. Brass owns! What's cooler than Bass Trombone?


----------



## Shifting (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Shifting: and I'm the next Danny Carey! *



nice. 

how long have you been playing?


----------



## TommyWillB (May 22, 2003)

> How do you create music?


LOL... I press play on iTunes. 

This is the way all of us non-musicians "make music"...


----------



## TommyWillB (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *DJing isn't necessarily creating music, more like editing it... *


It certainly counts as "making music" for all of the folks listening on the dance floor.

We should applaud DJ's just as much as musicians.


----------



## Arden (May 23, 2003)

Yes, it takes an ear to put rhythms and melodies together, but anybody can do it, and it takes great skill, practice and patience to play an instrument well.  The difference between DJ'ing being making music and editing music depends on whether the DJ is using any original music files or using stock, borrowed or bought samples.

Shifting:  I've been playing since August 2001, though I didn't get my kit until that October.  I got a blue, Led Zeppelin-style snare drum not long after I started lessons, and I've kept it with my kit ever since.  2 snare drums rocks!


----------



## Shifting (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Shifting:  I've been playing since August 2001, though I didn't get my kit until that October.  I got a blue, Led Zeppelin-style snare drum not long after I started lessons, and I've kept it with my kit ever since.  2 snare drums rocks! *



right on.   never played with two snares, though i do own three of them.  i'm all about power and simplicity, and my kit reflects that....here's a pic if you're curious.  i'd like to see your kit if you have a pic...same for any of the other drummers that post here. ::alien::


----------



## Arden (May 23, 2003)

The only digital camera in my house sucks badly, and scanning is somewhat of a burden.  Plus I'd need an empty exposure on someone's roll of film (not too difficult with a dad who's an offtime photographer), but it needs to be convenient.  If I can finagle a picture, I'll post one.

By the way, the pic isn't working.  It says it can't be found (WinIE).  Maybe try attaching it instead.


----------



## Shifting (May 23, 2003)

damn my webspace...i pay for this crap, believe it or not.
[/off-topic rant]

anyways, cool if you don't have a pic, i'm just curious.


----------



## Androo (May 23, 2003)

guitar is what i play


----------



## JohnnyV (May 23, 2003)

Tuba, clarinet, attempt to play the guitar (I need lessons!) and I sing from time to time (well, okay every night in the shower )


----------



## Arden (May 26, 2003)

With a microphone?


----------



## habilis (May 27, 2003)

Piano/Keys and Guitar. I don't really count all the computer/sequencer generated music as an instrument.


----------



## dlloyd (May 27, 2003)

Seven years on the Piano, and three on the Flute


----------



## Androo (May 27, 2003)

70% of Canadanians and Americanians play a musical instrument. The 25% left either lie that they do, want to, or just cant be bothered. yay.


----------



## Arden (May 27, 2003)

Androo: Um, Canadanians and Americanians?  Do you mean Canadians and Americans?  And I didn't know that 70% + 25% = 100%...

habilis: The computer is not an instrument _per se_, but you still make music with it, which is as cool as the music itself.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 3, 2003)

> With a microphone?




Uhhhh...if the showerhead is a microphone then yes  

I don't, but I have a friend who has converted an old shower to a recording booth.  He is pretty good.  Check out scotthenthorn.com, I host his mp3s on my iDisk 

Oh, tell me what you think, I'll pass it on to him.


----------



## Shifting (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Androo: Um, Canadanians and Americanians?  Do you mean Canadians and Americans?  And I didn't know that 70% + 25% = 100%...*



haha, my thoughts exactly.

anyways, i never trust statistics, and i REALLY don't trust those (fuzzy math aside).  70%?  evidently this has nothing to do with how WELL anyone plays, i would guess...


----------

